# Battery Life And Rom Tweaks



## zhakrin (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm currently running the stock rooted deodexed debloated Gingerbread ROM with Imoseyon's Kernel v3.1.0.

My problem is that my battery life is still pretty bad. Even after going back to stock ROM, and reloading and recalibrating the battery.

I have a couple of questions. Would I likely get better battery life from GummyCharged's Froyo ROM and Imoseyon's lean kernel? Also how difficult is it to swap out things from a ROM. The reason I'm running the stock ROM right now is that I like the email and text apps included in it better than the ones in the custom ROM. If I could get the custom ROM with the stock apps that would be great.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## sleekgeek (Aug 19, 2011)

copy them over with titanium or root explorer


----------



## zhakrin (Sep 30, 2011)

what files exactly am I looking for? I tried using titanium but evidently I did something wrong


----------

